# Ponderosa?



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just read a website that was screaming about how terrible their Ponderosa trailer was....
Anyone else have one?
We have a 3 horse slant gooseneck with a back tack and front dressing room made by Ponderosa..we never had a problem with it other than when my dad's break box freaked out and the brakes on the trailer locked up. And Sassy pulling out the lights but that was in no way the trailers fault...


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Anybody?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BB Marie (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a '98 Ponderosa three horse stock type bumper pull. I've had it for about 4 years now with no problems. It doesn't get used a whole lot each year except when it's time to go pick up the yearly hay order lol. Never had a problem with it when towing or when it's full. This one is working well until I can do an upgrade to a 4 horse.


----------

